# Did you suspect multiples....why?



## Missalissa86

I was just curious if any of you lovely ladies suspected being pregnant with multiples before it was confirmed...and if so, what made you think so? Was it extra symptoms, tests darkening a little too quickly, dreams, etc....


----------



## zephyr

I told everyone I was having twins next before I even got pregnant.
I dreamt I had twin giirls.
2 days before my scan my dream changed to triplets! I am hoping this is wrong and there isn't one hiding, dont know how i could manage 3! dont even know how I'm gunna manage two haha
I got very sick from day one, vomiting etc and I wondered about twins.
I found myself naturally attracted to everything relating to twins.
My stomach got big very fast and I had to buy bigger pants at 5 weeks along with maternity bras the next week cos I was busting out everywhere! 
I had a lot more cramping than usual (from 2 days before af was due) and quite a fair bit of lower backache.
I also found/find myself so hungry all day long, I have to eat on the hour else I start feeling faint and half starved. 

I am sure theres more reasons why I suspected more than one but even though i suspected it I kept doubting myself and saying it was just wishful thinking. Imagine my shock when I went to my scan last week and they found two! 

Good luck!


----------



## knitbit

I had no idea until I saw the second sack on the scan at 8 weeks. Talk about a surprise.


----------



## Missalissa86

Oh man! I'm kind of having the same situation...everyone else was telling me I was gonna have twins before I got pregnant. I've had double the symptoms, my stomach is pretty noticeable (even my neighbor asked me if I was pregnant yesterday and I'm only 4 weeks!), and I have been having dreams about being pregnant with twins. Even when I was looking at names the other day I kept picking out matching names without really trying, it just kind of came naturally. I'm sure it's just because the pre-planted idea from everyone else that I will have twins lol, but I can't help but wonder sometimes... :)


----------



## _Vicky_

I didnt have a clue - but found out I was pregnant on 7th Jun then 10 days later started bleeding and had a scan to find twins so I hadnt even got my head round one baby so soon let alone two lol (I fell pregnant in the first month of trying) - as for sypmptoms I had no morning sickness and no pregnancy symptoms at all really after nine weeks


----------



## FatKat

I didn't have a clue either and I found at my 12 week scan. I felt I was really big but put it down to a second pregnancy I had no morning sickness either.


----------



## mermaid25

i had a double egg transfer, i am only 4 weeks and today i had to order new leggings/jeans because mine are too tight and press on my bladder and my breasts are huge! i am already a 28 J , i am a small build at 5ft3 and i currently cant get any of my summer clothes over my chest! my scan is in 13 days, i had a beta yesterday was 210, my first ,quite early as i only had the eggs transferred into me 11 days ago! i just know i am having twins! my husband is an identical twin, his dads a non identical twin and my cousins and grandad are twins also.would you agree?xxx


----------



## Missalissa86

I think there is a good chance it could be twins or more lol :) You would be considered 11dpo, so 210 at 11dpo is super high! I would definietly think twins or that maybe one of the eggs split into 2 and gave you triplets :) Make sure you update us when you find out! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AWW!!!!! you got your bfp :happydance: Congrats hun xx

But nope.. didn't have the slightest clue lol.


----------



## Missalissa86

I did! Thanks Peace :) I started to be skeptical about it because of how quickly my tests darkened and how early and strong my symptoms came on. I did the ring test too and it said boy/girl twins lol. I know that's all just for fun though...nothing means twins except an ultrasound :)


----------



## Vickie

I didn't have a clue either :rofl: 

Pregnancy symptoms have actually been more mild this time than they were with Hannah (except for the tiredness)

From everything I've read twins run on the maternal side (my mom was a twin though the twin did not survive) and the dad's side of the family doesn't have any bearing on whether or not you'll have twins? :shrug: There are factors that will increase your chance of twins (fertility treatments and getting pregnant straight after coming off of BCP--which is what happened with me--are two of the big ones I've noted)


----------



## Missalissa86

I'm having a pregnancy test comfirmation tomorrow at a clinic that also offers ultrasounds so I'm hoping maybe I can get one and end the questioning lol. I'm so scared of having twins though! I had a C-section with my first and for me it was a horrible event! I was so terrified the whole time and they had me so drugged up I could barely see straight. I was nauseas, couldn't hold my baby until the next day, could barely walk for a week (I'm a slow healer), and couldn't get back into my normal clothes for almost a month due to the incision....and they cut me crooked lol. I'm sure not all C-sections go that way but it has scared me out of ever wanting another one, that's for sure! Plus I VBAC-ed my second, and now that I've experienced natural childbirth I can't imagine doing it any other way. It is really such an incredible experience, not being doped up for the whole thing lol. :)


----------



## red mom2b

I had no idea!


----------



## daisybby03

i knew something was different, but I just thought I was having a boy since my first was a girl. I got an untrasound at 6 weeks b/c of such cramping and saw it was twins.


----------



## Missalissa86

Awwww how exciting! :)


----------



## MMMummy

I knew straight away... Everything just felt different to before (I have two older kids) and although I had the same symptoms (sore boobs, morning noon and night sickness, tiredness, smells making me feel I'll, bleeding gums) everything was just more intense. But more than anything I was just a gut feeling and at the first scan I wasn't surprised at all I was just like, "I knew it!". Not yo mention that both my parents are twins and neither of my siblings have had twins yet so it was only a matter if time lol. However, it took me loads longer to get my bump than it did with my son or daughter...


----------

